# Mẹo trong sử dụng và bảo quản giày da nam đế cao



## toilaaido (12/11/21)

Mẹo trong sử dụng và bảo quản giày da nam đế cao Để đôi giày da nam bền đẹp trong khoảng thời gian được tính bằng năm thì việc sử dụng và công ty sản xuất sổ tay dabảo quản chúng hết sức quan trọng đặc biệt với chất liệu da cần quá trình chăm sóc, vệ sinh đặc biệt hơn các loại chất liệu khác rất nhiều. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Lưu ý trong sử dụng Giay nam de cao Hạn chế đi trời mưa hay ngâm nước vì nó sẽ khiến giày mau bong keo và nhanh hỏng, cty sản xuất sổ bìa da tuyệt đối không để giày da tiếp xúc với xăng dầu hay axit, kiềm vì chúng khiến giày bị ố, mục nát. Nếu giày không may bị ẩm thì cách tốt nhất bạn nên làm là trước khi đi ngủ cho một ít vôi bột vào giày để như vậy qua đêm. Sáng hôm sau khi thức dậy bạn sẽ thấy giày khô thoáng hơn nhiều đấy. Đối với các đôi giày da nam có lót lông hay nỉ có thể sử dụng máy sấy giúp giày khô thoáng hơn, dùng máy sấy sấy trực tiếp không chỉ giúp giày khô hơn mà còn khiến bạn có cảm giác ấm áp khi mang giày. Nếu sử dụng giày hàng ngày, bạn nên lau sạch và đánh xi mỗi tuần từ 1-2 lần. Khi giày có mùi hôi nên đặt túi đựng viên chống ẩm vào trong giày giúp hút ẩm, rắc phấn rôm để khử mùi. Hoặc đơn giản hơn có thể sắm lót giày khử mùi. 2. Trong bảo quản Giay nam de cao Nếu muốn cất giữ và bảo quản giày trong thời gian dài không sử dụng hãy bôi một lớp mỡ lợn hay dầu thực vật khiến da không bị khô, nhăn. Cho ít giấy vụn vào trong giày giúp giữ form dáng giày không bị biến dạng trong thời gian bảo quản. Tiếp theo cất cẩn thận vào hộp và để ở nơi thoáng mát, không bảo quản giày da nam ở những nơi có độ ẩm cao. Trước khi thực hiện các bước bảo quản nêu trên nên vệ sinh giày thật sạch sẽ bằng các loại xà phòng có chất tẩy rửa nhẹ, tốt nhất nên dùng nước rửa chuyên dụng dành cho đồ da, hoặc các nguyên vật liệu có nguồn gốc từ thiên nhiên như dầu olive hay dầu dừa. Chọn được đôi giày tốt mới là bước đầu tiên còn sử dụng và bảo quản giày tốt sẽ khiến đôi giày của bạn không chỉ đẹp hơn mà còn bền hơn với thời gian nữa đấy, cách sử dụng và bảo quản giày cũng quan trọng như cách chọn mua giày vậy. Một đôi giày da bền đẹp luôn cần sự đâu tư và quan tâm nhất định. Cùng tìm hiểu cách bảo quản giày da và những lưu ý khi sử dụng để đôi giày da của bạn luôn bóng và bền đẹp nhé. Thời gian mua Giay nam de cao rất quan trọng Nếu bạn muốn đi mua giày, tốt nhất hãy đi vào buổi chiều hoặc tối bởi khi đó chân bạn đã hoạt động trong cả một ngày và “giãn” ra hết mức. Sau khi tìm được đôi giày ưng ý, hãy di chuyển xung quanh cửa hàng, bước lên cầu thang hoặc khuỵu chân xuống để xem đôi giày có khiến bạn thoải mái khi hoạt động không, mũi giày có bị kích hay gót giày có cọ xát vào chân bạn hay không. Đừng chỉ chọn một đôi giày đẹp mà hãy chọn đôi giày có thể đồng hành cùng bạn trong cả một ngày, nhất là khi bạn phải di chuyển liên tục trong ngày. Đi Giay nam de cao đúng cách Bạn nghĩ rằng bạn đã quá tuổi và không cần ai phải hướng dẫn cho mình về cách đi giày sao cho đúng nữa? Nhưng hãy thử cân nhắc một chút, bạn thường xuyên mang giày mà không cần tháo dây hay mở khóa vì nghĩ nó sẽ nhanh chóng hơn. Nhưng điều này chỉ làm giày nhanh bị hỏng hơn mà thôi. Vậy nên nhớ tháo dây khi mang hoặc bỏ giày, để đôi giày của bạn luôn đẹp và giữ đúng form nhé. Bạn có thể tận dụng những vật dụng hàng ngày như vỏ chuối hay giá sổ bìa da cao cấp sữa tươi không đường để lau chùi giày da. Chất danning có sẵn trong vỏ chuối sẽ giúp bạn tẩy sạch vết bẩn trên giày và còn khiến đôi giày trông sáng bóng như mới vậy. Còn sữa tươi sẽ giúp lớp da của giày không bị nứt, bảo quản giày tốt hơn.


----------

